# Lionel 2035 2-6-4 headlamp problem



## cy131 (Feb 26, 2011)

I inherited this engine from my father in law and it runs great, however the headlamp does not. There is a disconnected wire inside which is probably the culprit. Does anybody know how this light is wired or have a diagram on it?
BTW, I did replace the bulb.

Thanks in advance,
Chad


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The center-nub of the light is wired to any of the "hot" wire junctions going directly to the center pickup rollers. The outer screw-shell of the light is grounded to the motor frame.

See the first pdf sheet in the link below ...

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/2035.htm

TJ


----------



## cy131 (Feb 26, 2011)

TJ,

Thanks a million. This should help me locate the missing parts I need to connect this bulb. 

c.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cy131 said:


> I inherited this engine from my father in law and it runs great, however the headlamp does not. There is a disconnected wire inside which is probably the culprit. Does anybody know how this light is wired or have a diagram on it?
> BTW, I did replace the bulb.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chad





cy131 said:


> TJ,
> 
> Thanks a million. This should help me locate the missing parts I need to connect this bulb.
> 
> c.


What parts are you missing? You said you replaced the bulb.
If you have the socket there is not much more to them.

Check where the wire inserts into the socket there should be a small gasket on it too. If it is not there it will short the engine out causing it to not run.

edit, yes check out the picture there is a small insulating gasket.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some pictures with the general idea.

The thread is How to rewire a Steamer


----------



## cy131 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks T-man & Big Ed!

The wire is completely missing the socket. The diagram posted by TJ answered that and I have one ordered and on it's way. It appears that the socket is completely missing. There is just a wire hanging loose by the smoke unit. Hopefully what I ordered includes that gasket. I will fill you guys in.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## cy131 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, got the new wire and socket and soldered it this morning. The headlamp works perfect. Now, i'm realizing though that my E unit works intermittently. I have to unplug my transformer (1033) in order for it to work. The system buzzes like and electric chair, lol! I will say though, these older sets are a lot of fun.

Thanks everybody for your info and help.

Chad


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm guessing you're using the 5-16 volts output on the 1033.

I've found that my E-Units work more reliably if I push the "direction" knob while the locomotive is still moving with the volts it needs to run slowly, rather than stopping and starting the locomotive with only the variable voltage knob. I think because it only drops to 5 volts it doesn't always quite allow the E-Unit to switch. You could maybe switch to 0-11 volt output, but it's possible that 11 volts might not be enough depending on the locomotive, how many cars are being pulled, and the desired speed.


----------



## cy131 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gerard,

I will check how many volts I have set up on my transformer. When we first pulled this train out, the e-unit worked fine (with now remote switches). Then it was stuck in forward (which was fine for my son). I'm wondering if the switches have anything to do with it. Now, the system lights up, but no train movement until I bump it along past what appears to be dead spots and unplugging the transformer. Be advised, i'm new to all of this. I am happy though that the headlamp is now working. I will get back to you though on the voltage. 

Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Did you catch the Gerard quote:
"I've found that my E-Units work more reliably if I push the "direction" knob while the locomotive is still ...."

Press the button, leave the plug alone.


----------

